# Bugs hunt of no bug I



## Fisherman_Brazil (Feb 8, 2009)

Bugs hunt of no bug I


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## revmdn (Feb 8, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## dafke14 (Feb 12, 2009)

You live in a nice place Luke verry beatyfull wish i had that luck &lt;_&lt;


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks for the visit Luke! Looks very peaceful. But it prob isn't, is it?


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Feb 12, 2009)

This is an artificial wetland, sort of like the Cental Park, one hour drive from home. I visit there every year from time to time. This time I am aiming at some dragonfly for friend.


----------

